
Ikea's Minimum Wage Hike Was So Successful, It's Raising Wages Again - jrs235
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2015/06/24/ikea-minimum-wage_n_7648804.html?utm_hp_ref=tw
======
thrillgore
What do you know? A lot of problems get solved by increasing the wages!

